# It's what's for dinner!



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Been smoking all night long. Going to let it rest









Love them smoked butts!!

Sent using taptalk


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, that looks delicious....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, been resting long enough. Let's eat! :chef:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

did i miss supper time again Next time post earlier please :thumbup::yes::no::whistling::shifty::001_huh::blink::thumbsup: those are all me for missing out :blink:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comp PM, but I know it don't hold a candle to what I've seen you post!! You "da master"

Sent using taptalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It does look good for sure.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

do tell - which window is it resting in?


----------

